# template routing 2.5" thick material



## Mcgyver1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone suggest a bit that may do this. i've got 12 thick 2.5" x 2.5" cedar chair legs that I want to pattern/template rout but kinda unclear on how to go about it thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mcqyver1

I have a 1/2" x 4 1/4" trim router bit with 2 1/2" long carb. blades and a top bearing I got from Rockler.com that would do the job I think. 
I did checked the Rockler web site just now but they don't list the bit but I did drop by and got it from the glass case they have on the wall, they have the blue bits and the gray bits and this one is gray bit I don't recall the brand name.

But I'm sure this bit would do the job you want to do. 

------------------
Amana Tool
Flush Trim-Extra Long-2 Flute but it only has 2 " long blades,at 25.oo bucks

http://www.toolstoday.com/pc-5051-359-flush-trim-extra-long-2-flute.aspx
---------------------------
Flush Trimming Bits
#7807 1/2" 2" cutting blades at $13.00

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flush.html
-----------------------
Or
You could make a template for one side and one for the other side and just flip the stock over and make two cuts with a standard trim bit that's has about 1 1/2" long cutting blades.


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The gray bits are Amana BJ.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thought so but was not 100% sure  I can recall seeing it in my mind eye ,the logo on the case but it's been a year or two for me at the Rockler store to pickup some bits 

Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Was at the woodworking show today, picked up a 3 inch cutting length flush trim bit for 5 bucks. I also have a 3 inch 2 flute straight bit from when Hechinger's went out of business that works great when template cutting large pieces, I think that is an Amana.


----------



## Mcgyver1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Found this 1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit Item number: 130065776915 
Should work just fine thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mcgyver1

Just in case someone else is looking for one

Brand name,Price, Where ?
URL address 

Bj


----------



## Mcgyver1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, e-bay know the quality is less to be desired but this is a very low use item for me. thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back

That should do the trick, he has great feedback and the bit looks OK for 18.oo bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ay.com:80/130065776915_W0QQfromZR40_W0QQfviZ1

Just as a side NOTE ::: I just got a set like the one below and paid 100.oo bucks for the set and it's the same set, not the same color but the same bits I'm sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130064561297
---------------------------------------
The set I got ,see below ▼
5 PIECE KELLER JIG BIT SET
#5636 Includes all 5 Keller Jig bits........ $99.95

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_dove.html#Keller_jig_anchor

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

For material this thick I would make a template to rout the internal side of the leg and a second template to rout the external side. Once the material is positioned Then the templates can be added.This will require the use of a template guide and a straight cutter I am not suggesting you cut all the way through simple leave some for trimming. Much Safer
Tom


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

use two bits , start with a flush bit with the bearing on the bottom and rout the pattern with it on the bottom of the stock, then install a flush bit with the bearing on top , remove the template and remove the rest of the stock with the guide bearing riding on the previously routed area


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Colin beat me to the answer. I do the same, route from 1 side with an shank mounted cutter, then flip over and cut with an end mounted bearing. It uses the first cut as a guide.


----------

